# Vitali Klitschko vs Samuel Peter



## LUCKY_13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fight is on October 11th.

Does VK come out of retirement a champion?
Or does SP make him re-retire?

I call VK by brutal knockout win.

?


----------



## clevenger (Oct 23, 2008)

it was a great fight huh! i liked it... i know vitali had a great chance but i thought it was going the distance honestly since ... well i love seeing knock outs personaly and wanna see on every time. That beeing said both those brothers are smart strong and excellent boxers, and vitali did just come out of retirement and petter a blaw blaw blaw blaw talking fool/ with a good record/ called it on the stool in the eigth? donno about that one but a great fight none the less! you see B-hop dismantle palvic just like he did joe! loved it but still no knock out.... at least he knocked down joe right lol!


----------



## kaizasosei (Oct 23, 2008)

had his hands down all the time, kept running away instead of getting in there....looked more like a punk at his first karate tournament. scared to death to lose or even get hit at all.

and then all the talk-  sortof sickening.
i didn't like the fight at all...i think Arthur Abraham is way cooler.


----------

